# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Neighbours Boundary Window Overlooks My yard

## Mr Renovator

Hi, 
I would like to know if anyone knows what the NSW planning regulations are in regards to an existing neighbours windows that have been built into a wall that is right on my backyard boundary line, at ground level. the building is from the 90's and  the 2 windows are glass block 1 metre x 1 metre but still there is no privacy. I don't know how they ever got away with building it like that. 
 I believe that because the windows are on the boundary I am entitled to do whatever I like on my side of the  boundary which could mean painting over them or boarding them up. Does anyone know the planning regulation or what I can do, these are difficult neighbours so there is no point talking to them. I don't want the neighbours looking right into my backyard forever I have no privacy. I don't want to go ahead and do something either if there is some planning law that prevents me from doing it, although it would be good to know what plannign law will allow me to board them up or paint over them, :Confused:

----------


## petersemple

Not in NSW, but I would always assume you are within your rights to erect a fence or partial fence just on your side of the boundary line.

----------


## Pulse

> I believe that because the windows are on the boundary I am entitled to do whatever I like on my side of the  boundary which could mean painting over them or boarding them up.... these are difficult neighbours so there is no point talking to them.

  I'm not sure I'd like you next door to me either  :Smilie:  
The main issue with building on the boundary is fireproofing hence the glass blocks. You cannot effectively see through glass blocks so they do provide privacy, try looking in, can you see them watching you? 
The window are for light and required under BCA provisions, it would be illegal to paint over them since it is not your house. You could get the boundary surveyed and build a big fence in front, blocking their light if you wanted to endear yourself to them, but expect to find you pets poisoned next week... 
cheers
Pulse

----------


## ringtail

Just plant a small shrub in front of it, which you are quiet entitled to do. You cant touch it though as it is not yours

----------


## johnc

Really if they are glass block why the issue at all, your post would indicate you may well be every bit as difficult as your neighbour. They can't see out, you can't see in (maybe vauge shapes) stop obsessing over a trivial issue and find something else actually worth worrying about. FWIW you would have to be a first rate pain in the neck to either board up or paint out someones access to light.

----------


## r3nov8or

If it was there before you bought your place, well, it may be bad luck and plant a tree or erect a screen. If the glass is slumped (likely) they won't see much detail anyway.If they wanted it for the view they would have used flat glass in the first place. I wouldn't block their light without some sort of discussion. Be a better person than them. 
But what does the council building regs dept say? It may well not be legal and they might have to revert to a skylight.

----------


## ringtail

Just so I'm clear, are the glass block windows part of a house or fence? It would be most unusual for a house wall to be the boundary. If it is a house wall, what about real windows that are higher up ? They must be there as you need ventilation. Single storey, double storey ? 
BTW guys, I reckon its a bit bloody harsh to be having a crack at this fella. If it were your house I bet you would be pissed aswell. Obviously the house is a bloody rubbish design if it needs glass blocks for light. There are plenty of other options to get light into a house without imposing its bad design upon the neighbours. How about a skylight. I certainly dont agree with painting or boarding over but on his side he is entitled to do whatever he wants. So putting a window on the boundary is a stupid idea knowing that this can and will happen

----------


## Dan574

How about posting some pics, Im pretty sure in Victoria you cannot have any windows on a boundary wall, wether glass bricks are classed the same I dont know.

----------


## r3nov8or

I'll be waiting for Mr Renovator to return (1 post)

----------


## ringtail

Hit and run ?

----------


## Hoppy

Guys in SA it is quite normal for an external wall to be on the boundary, and providing the glass blocks achieve a 60/60/60 there is no problems, the whole wall can be glass blocks. I certainly agree with what's been said earlier, the adjoining owner has no right to touch the wall, paint the glass blocks what ever, but there is nothing to stop the erection of a screen or fence or planting a scrub, providing they are not attached to the wall or cause damage.  
My advice for whats it is worth talk to the neighbour first raise your concerns see what solutions can be developed.

----------


## Black Cat

If the windows are 'existing' as the original post suggests, then presumably they were there when he bought. No drama. He made a bad decision. Fixing it by painting over the windows will not enhance neighbourly relations. Planting an attractive shrub there that still permits filtered light into the windows seems a more neighbourly solution. Though, since the windows are fixed, glass block, unless you intend to pose nude in just that part of the garden, I can't see what the drama is at all ...

----------


## Bedford

> I'll be waiting for Mr Renovator to return (1 post)

  Mr Renovator hasn't been on since 4.29 on 29/3/11, a minute after he posted. :Rolleyes:  
Thanks to all who replied. :Smilie:

----------


## watson

In that case.......... .let's all opt for the walk around nude option.   :Bartmoon:

----------


## Godzilla73

:Spyme:   :Happydance:

----------


## ringtail

Case closed, maybe delete the thread eh ?

----------


## watson

I was gunna leave it up...and do some changes so that ignorance is NOT BLISS !!!

----------


## barney118

:Snopee:

----------


## JBAG

Just like to hijack this thread if i may, 
Our back boundary is half fence and half besa block wall, which is the back end of the neighbors carport.
I don't know the neighbor and have no issue with the wall (actually quite like it), but am I allowed to render it to tidy it up???
If so, do I have to consult the neighbor??
I live in Adelaide.

----------


## ringtail

I would say yes but, definitley talk to the neighbour first. Seems like the perfect time to introduce yourself. I would like to know the law on this subject. If the fence / wall is built dead on the boundary does that make it common property, like a fence, where both parties are responsible for the upkeep ? Any lawyers out there ?

----------


## Black Cat

Not sure what the law is here, but in the UK there are clear definitions shown on the site plans that let you know what you are and are not responsible for. I think the same applies here where there are conjoined buildings. But not where the wall forms part of the boundary fence. In some local areas, a zero lot line is acceptable (eg inner Brisbane had that at one stage, not sure if it survived challenge), but there are usually clear guidelines regarding overlooking the neighbour's private spaces. So a solid wall, or a fixed window with frosted glass would be acceptable, but not a window that can be opened or which has clear glass.

----------


## jago

Check with local council as I have a similar thing my neighbour has a carport raised 4 metres above the side of my house on the boundary made from breeze block. 
The ruling I received from council; my neighbour has to maintain it as its his structure, but I can grow plants up it or paint my side as long as I do nothing to damage the stability of the structure. I sought the ruling as I did the right thing of going around and having a drink etc etc only to find out he is one of earths retards ! That said go and have a drink with your neighbour and find out  :2thumbsup:

----------


## ringtail

Any excuse for a drink :Biggrin:

----------


## brettsyoung

I have a beer with one or other of my neighbours almost daily in one or other of our sheds.  Guess I'd better find some issues to raise to justify it.  Come to think of it, that bloody maple does hang over our fence!

----------


## jago

> Any excuse for a drink

  I been told to cut back from my two slabs a week  :No:

----------


## ringtail

Better have a drink with your GP jago, just to clarify.

----------


## jago

Nah the GP goes to the boxing gym I use ...its the bloody dietician, he told me to cut back from 48 beers a weekend so I did to 40, next weekend I will try 32 until its a slab a weekend. 
Oh well off to have a beer or 10.

----------


## ringtail

You can buy some goon with the money saved on buying slabs

----------


## jago

Only if it comes in a box :Wink 1:  with the words Krug Rose on it !

----------


## ringtail

Im not sure if I want to know what that is. Ignorance is bliss - most times

----------

